# looking for uk website for yohimbine hcl



## b4kun09

hi guys anybody know a uk website where i can order yohimbine hcl. ive orderd a bottle from century supplements and ive waited a month and they still aint here. im doing a comp in 5 and half weeks and i need a quick despatch of them. thans very much


----------



## SA12

eBay UK is where I had mine from before. Not sure if eBay still allows the sale of it but worth a look


----------



## gym rat

chemone research do it mate, its not a uk site but delivery is stupidly quick from the states. your talking a 3day wait


----------



## b4kun09

ok just orderd them from here http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html so i hope they arrive pretty quick as im very dissapointed with century supplements as ive waited a month. ive contacted them and their blaming delivery time on the olympics finishing. what ever thats got to do with it. thanks anyway


----------



## UKWolverine

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html

Haven't purchased myself but Bigjoe gave me the link


----------



## zelobinksy

lipo 6, has 3mg per capsule. dunno if thats relevant for you or not.


----------



## B-GJOE

UKWolverine said:


> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html
> 
> Haven't purchased myself but Bigjoe gave me the link


Thats where I got mine from, good service, good price too. £25 for 2 bottles, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## UKWolverine

B|GJOE said:


> Thats where I got mine from, good service, good price too. £25 for 2 bottles, can't go wrong with that.


Good deal. I'm thinking of taking these pre am fasted cardio, what doseage of these primaforce would you recommend? The studies I've read regarding fat loss are recommedning 0.2mg/kg, is that a good rule of thumb in your opinion?


----------



## B-GJOE

UKWolverine said:


> Good deal. I'm thinking of taking these pre am fasted cardio, what doseage of these primaforce would you recommend? The studies I've read regarding fat loss are recommedning 0.2mg/kg, is that a good rule of thumb in your opinion?


Yeah, that's about right, but don't go straight in at 0.2mg/kg because you may not have a tolerance for it. Some people can get anxiety attacks on this stuff. for example, if you 0.2mg/kg is about 17.5mg then start of with 1 2.5mg tab, and work up 7 if you don't get any sides before you get there. If you get unwanted sides, take 1 tab under the amount that gave you the sides. AM Fasted cardio is a good time to take, with 200mg caffeine


----------



## UKWolverine

Thanks for the advice my man, I will taper up the dose to asses tolerance and add the caffeine and see how I get on.


----------



## kon_soul_18

I bought some on eBay before they stopped people selling it, but have yet to get round to use it as it was saved for summer cutting. With regards to doing the fasted cardio on this BigJoe, would you recommend waking up, having a black coffee and taking x amounts of the tabs then going for the 40min run?

I also have BCAA's, would I be best of taking some with the yohimbine in the morning too or just use for pre and post WO as I have been doing?

Sorry for the multiple questions!


----------



## B-GJOE

I can only say what is best for me, and that's having a drink of water and your YC by the side of the bed. Set alarm 15 mins before cardio, with 15 minute snooze, when alarm goes off have the YC, enjoy the snooze, then roll out of bed straight onto the stationery bike. Best to have one of these at home, not much in argos.


----------



## Linny

UKWolverine said:


> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html
> 
> Haven't purchased myself but Bigjoe gave me the link


VERY quick service from these guys. Much cheaper than any other website :thumbup1:


----------



## b4kun09

yeah great price infact. so if i start at 2.5 mg when i get to like 7 a day if i can tolerate. do i guts them all in 1 go or space them out through the day? i suppose all in 1 hit as ill be doing t5 about 6 hours after.


----------



## Linny

b4kun09 said:


> yeah great price infact. so if i start at 2.5 mg when i get to like 7 a day if i can tolerate. do i guts them all in 1 go or space them out through the day? i suppose all in 1 hit as ill be doing t5 about 6 hours after.


I started with 2.5 before am and pm cardio, then upped to 5 then finally upped to 7.5mg x 2 per day. the sweating stopped on the other doses but stayed with the 7.5 dosage


----------



## b4kun09

so when u upped it to 7.5 did u take that dose in 1 go? then didnt have no more through the day?


----------



## b4kun09

plus how good are they really?


----------



## Linny

b4kun09 said:


> so when u upped it to 7.5 did u take that dose in 1 go? then didnt have no more through the day?


I take 7.5 before am fasted cardio 7.5 before pm cardio.


----------



## b4kun09

did you have decent fat losses from them doses?


----------



## jimmythelad

b4kun09 said:


> did you have decent fat losses from them doses?


 bump


----------



## Linny

b4kun09 said:


> did you have decent fat losses from them doses?


Everybody reacts differently. What may work for one may not for another it's down to trial and error to see what works FOR YOU.


----------



## UKWolverine

0.2mg/kg was the dose used in the studies with positive fat loss results. Start with half dose to asses tolerance.

Good info here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation-articles/93797-yohimbine.html


----------



## OliverTwisted

Yeh its not bad that yohimbe, had some fair decent results, but I tend to go for the 60% icariin capsules as its a **** load more powerful yohimbe.


----------



## Guest

OliverTwisted said:


> Yeh its not bad that yohimbe, had some fair decent results, but I tend to go for the 60% icariin capsules as its a **** load more powerful yohimbe.


Ive started taking it as of today and only started with half and nothing then took the other half and have felt nothing (to assess tolerance) i think tomorrow i will just go straight in with one before i hit the gym in the morning. By the way im not far from you - sittingbourne.


----------



## B-GJOE

I did to test doses last week of 10mg and 12.5mg no negative side effects. Took 17.5mg this morning before fasted cardio, no negative effects. Tomorrow going to try max dose for my size of 20mg before fasted am cardio.


----------



## stevo99

what results can anyone account for on here, any examples?


----------



## B-GJOE

stevo99 said:


> what results can anyone account for on here, any examples?


Difficult to establish that as most people on Y will be on a cutting diet, with other peds or supps. So hard to tell unless it is ran in isolation. The science works for me though, and I rate it!


----------



## Ash1981

B|GJOE said:


> I can only say what is best for me, and that's having a drink of water and your YC by the side of the bed. Set alarm 15 mins before cardio, with 15 minute snooze, when alarm goes off have the YC, enjoy the snooze, then roll out of bed straight onto the stationery bike. Best to have one of these at home, not much in argos.


is that quite a popular method of am fasted cardio?


----------



## B-GJOE

Got form said:


> is that quite a popular method of am fasted cardio?


Very popular


----------



## UKWolverine

Just out of interest Joe, do you stack L Tyrosine with your YC as per Lyle McD's suggestions?


----------



## B-GJOE

UKWolverine said:


> Just out of interest Joe, do you stack L Tyrosine with your YC as per Lyle McD's suggestions?


I dunno, did Lyle recommend that in his book? Been ages since I read it. I've recently declared all out war on my fat cells, so I'm doing anything and everything that may or may not destroy the [email protected], regardless of where I read it.


----------



## UKWolverine

B|GJOE said:


> I dunno, did Lyle recommend that in his book? Been ages since I read it. I've recently declared all out war on my fat cells, so I'm doing anything and everything that may or may not destroy the [email protected], regardless of where I read it.


According to his forums it's a recommendation in his Stubborn Fat Solution book and also his Stubborn Fat Protocol.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/92765-getting-rid-stubborn-bodyfat.html#post1598597

I believe it is a precursor amino acid to adrenalin, so beneficial when fasted as I understand it. In my experience it definitely jacks up the potency of caffeine :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

stevo99 said:


> what results can anyone account for on here, any examples?


I lost 4 lb in 7 days, 2 before fasted cardio and 1 in the afternoon. :bounce:


----------



## UKWolverine

moonshinebabe33 said:


> I lost 4 lb in 7 days, 2 before fasted cardio and 1 in the afternoon. :bounce:


I've heared it is especially effective in women, well done on your fat loss. Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## Guest

oooo thank you!!


----------



## kawikid

moonshinebabe33 said:


> I lost 4 lb in 7 days, 2 before fasted cardio and 1 in the afternoon. :bounce:


What do you weigh?? Even at a guess of 130lbs bodyweight dosage would be 5caps per day. At 3 caps that would be 7.5mg per day, so at the recommended dosage of 1mg per 10lb b/w, that dosage would be for someone at 75lbs.

I might be wrong, but surely you could up that dosage a bit??


----------



## Suprakill4

Just ordered 90 caps for the last 3 weeks of my cut, would this be worth it for just 3 weeks at 10mg per day or does it NEED to be run for a prolonged period to get any results form it?? I appreciate its person dependant but a general answer will do


----------



## UKWolverine

kieren1234 said:


> Just ordered 90 caps for the last 3 weeks of my cut, would this be worth it for just 3 weeks at 10mg per day or does it NEED to be run for a prolonged period to get any results form it?? I appreciate its person dependant but a general answer will do


It certainly wouldn't harm mate. I think pre morning fasted cardio for 3 weeks will help shift some stubborn fat you may not have lost without it. Caffiene and L-Tyrosine are good additions as they supposedly potentiate it.


----------



## Suprakill4

UKWolverine said:


> It certainly wouldn't harm mate. I think pre morning fasted cardio for 3 weeks will help shift some stubborn fat you may not have lost without it. Caffiene and L-Tyrosine are good additions as they supposedly potentiate it.


Brilliant, will give it a try then  Will have enough to do 10mg per morning for 21 days and i weigh 70kg currently so 4.6 tabs being the optimum for me, ill be having 4 but still should be ok then??

I take 200mg caffeine pre am cardio anyway and will continue this.

Thanks alot for you help!!


----------



## B-GJOE

get some tyrosine too, that's dirt cheap on the bulk sites.


----------



## Suprakill4

B|GJOE said:


> get some tyrosine too, that's dirt cheap on the bulk sites.


How much should i take of this and at the same time as the yohimbine?? Thanks Joe!!


----------



## ba baracuss

I fancy trying the topical version as logic suggests it should be more effective, but it's spitefully expensive. Anyone tried it?


----------



## bravo9

ba baracuss said:


> I fancy trying the topical version as logic suggests it should be more effective, but it's spitefully expensive. Anyone tried it?


you seen any sites selling this mate,, ive searched it up on net and heard good reveiws on it,, would also like to try


----------



## tinkerbabe

Its called yohimburn Df

if you type that in google you will see loads on it plus sellers ...seems to have positive reviews...not going to be as effective as taking it orally though from what i can see.

Yohimburn DF is MADE IN THE USA with the top USA Grade: USP24 Yohimbine hcl and no alcohol that might damage the Yohimbine inside. Contains 4oz of Yohimburn DF.

So what is Yohimbine HCL and what does it do?

Yohimbine is used topically to increase lipolysis, or fat burning, both locally and to a lesser extent systemically (all over). Yohimbine works best on "stubborn" fat areas. These "stubborn" fat pockets are a results of genetics and estrogen exposure (natural and environmental). Estrogen creates these stubborn fat pockets by increasing the # of A2 adrenoceptors and by directly activating them (which inhibits fat burning) While yohimbine is not an anti-estrogen, its action on the A2 adrenoceptor allows for the release (burning) of fatty acids in these estrogenic fat pockets. Basically yohimbine allows you to easily burn fat that otherwise is almost impossible to burn.

In women, topical use of yohimbine is most effective in thighs/hamstrings, buttocks, hips and triceps (though not limited to these)- results are noticeable in women, because of higher estrogenic exposure, regardless of body fat percentage.

In men, the areas vary more but typically-chest, love handles, buttocks and thighs- results are more noticeable in men with lower body fat percentages- because men typically have less stubborn fat- though the stubborn fat they have is just as difficult to lose. Basically this means that if you are leaner you will see the results more clearly because most of fat you have left is stubborn fat, though you will not necessarily lose more fat than someone with a higher body fat percentage.

Each application contains enough solution to apply 50mg of yohimbine. The solution has a pleasant peppermint aroma and you will experience a cool tingling sensation as the solutions improves the action of yohimbine at the site of application. One bottle contains 3500mg of Yohimbine HCL in a peppermint scented solution created especially for the delivery of Yohimbine HCL by MP Technologies.

Each bottle of Yohimburn is made by hand and is individually dosed by our lab to be consistent. If you have the new Yohimburn DF pump bottle use 2 pumps per area.

What is Yohimburn DF?

Yohimburn DF is an enhanced version of the original Yohimburn with Diuretic Factors

What difference do these Diuretic Factors make?

They will decrease, even eliminate, the sub-cutaneous water that many users of Yohimburn report.

Will it make me burn more fat?

There will be a slight increase in the fat burning effect, however its main effect is cosmetic.

So if I don't care about the water?

Then original Yohimburn is what you should get.

Will it make me more stimulated?

Since it contains Caffeine anhydrous it may have a slight additional stimulatory eff':ect, though most people don't notice it.

Are there any other benefits?

Recent studies show that topical caffeine may help to prevent skin cancer. But the main benefit is the reduction in water retention.

Yohimburn DF contains: ALOE, DISTILLED WATER, GLYCERIN, JAPANESE PEPPERMINT OIL, YOHIMBINE HCL USP, CAFFEINE ANHYDROUS USP, POTASSIUM.


----------



## B-GJOE

There are several topicals with Yohimbine in:

*Better Body Sports Liposolv*










http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-better-body-sports-liposolv-2-oz.cfm

*RPN Eviscerate*










http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-eviscerate-180-ml.cfm

*Avant Research Napalm*










http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-napalm-4oz.cfm

These are just a few. Another popular ingredient in the topicals is glycyrrhetinic acid found in liqourice root.



> Abstract
> 
> Cortisol is involved in the distribution and deposition of fat, and its action is regulated by the activity of 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase. Glycyrrhetinic acid, the active principle of licorice root, blocks 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type 1, thus reducing the availability of cortisol at the level of adipocytes. We evaluated the effect of topical application of a cream containing glycyrrhetinic acid in the thickness of fat at the level of the thigh. Eighteen healthy women (age range 20-33 years) with normal BMI were randomly allocated to treatment, at the level of the dominant thigh, with a cream containing 2.5% glycyrrhetinic acid (n=9) or with a placebo cream containing the excipients alone (n=9). Before and after 1 month of treatment both the circumference and the thickness of the superficial fat layer of the thighs (by ultrasound analysis) were measured. The circumference and the thickness of the superficial fat layer were significantly reduced in comparison to the controlateral untreated thigh and to control subjects treated with the placebo cream. No changes were observed in blood pressure, plasma renin activity, plasma aldosterone or cortisol. The effect of glycyrrhetinic acid on the thickness of subcutaneous fat was likely related to a block of 11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type 1 at the level of fat cells; therefore, glycyrrhetinic acid could be effectively used in the reduction of unwanted local fat accumulation.


*Source *http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15894038

I got some

*LipoBurn*










http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-lipoburn-240ml.cfm

Which contains the Glycyrrhetinic Acid without the Yohimbine, which I take orally.


----------



## ba baracuss

bravo9 said:


> you seen any sites selling this mate,, ive searched it up on net and heard good reveiws on it,, would also like to try


Macro sells it from afstore mate: https://www.theafstore.com/eu/home.php

I also found this site:

http://www.paramount-supplements.com/lipodermy.html

and this one: https://www.musclecharge.com/store/fat-loss-energy/fat-burners/lipo-burn-topical-cream.html

The last one is in UK money so I would imagine they won't try to dry bum you over the shipping as most US sites do.

Since you can rub the stuff directly into the areas of idiot fat that won't go away, logic suggests it should be more effective than tabs which put it into the blood and send it all around the body.

EDIT - super speed joe, nice one mate.


----------



## tinkerbabe

B|GJOE said:


> There are several topicals with Yohimbine in:
> 
> *Better Body Sports Liposolv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-better-body-sports-liposolv-2-oz.cfm
> 
> *RPN Eviscerate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-eviscerate-180-ml.cfm
> 
> *Avant Research Napalm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-napalm-4oz.cfm
> 
> These are just a few. Another popular ingredient in the topicals is glycyrrhetinic acid found in liqourice root.
> 
> *Source *http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15894038
> 
> I got some
> 
> *LipoBurn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-lipoburn-240ml.cfm
> 
> Which contains the Glycyrrhetinic Acid without the Yohimbine, which I take orally.


do you think they work?


----------



## bravo9

great help folks,, thanks :thumb:


----------



## bravo9

ba baracuss said:


> Macro sells it from afstore mate: https://www.theafstore.com/eu/home.php
> 
> I also found this site:
> 
> http://www.paramount-supplements.com/lipodermy.html
> 
> and this one: https://www.musclecharge.com/store/fat-loss-energy/fat-burners/lipo-burn-topical-cream.html
> 
> The last one is in UK money so I would imagine they won't try to dry bum you over the shipping as most US sites do.
> 
> Since you can rub the stuff directly into the areas of idiot fat that won't go away, logic suggests it should be more effective than tabs which put it into the blood and send it all around the body.
> 
> EDIT - super speed joe, nice one mate.


nice one mate,, mite have a look at the uk pay one,, yeh just looked on the af store at yohimburn df,,


----------



## B-GJOE

tinkerbabe said:


> do you think they work?


Hard to say really. The science behind Yohimbine and Glycyrrhetinic Acid certainly stands up. The only problem is that when people are on a cut they will be running several compounds, on a strict diet, and lots of cardio. The only real way to know would be to run it singularly. Can't do any harm in your overall fat attack ****nal.


----------



## B-GJOE

ba baracuss said:


> Macro sells it from afstore mate: https://www.theafstore.com/eu/home.php
> 
> I also found this site:
> 
> http://www.paramount-supplements.com/lipodermy.html
> 
> *and this one: **https://www.musclecharge.com/store/fat-loss-energy/fat-burners/lipo-burn-topical-cream.html*
> 
> The last one is in UK money so I would imagine they won't try to dry bum you over the shipping as most US sites do.
> 
> Since you can rub the stuff directly into the areas of idiot fat that won't go away, logic suggests it should be more effective than tabs which put it into the blood and send it all around the body.
> 
> EDIT - super speed joe, nice one mate.


Not too sure about this one mate. There seems to be 2 versions of lipburn around. The one in your link above shows a picture of the lipburn that I have. Which I have sitting right in front of me and the ingredients are certainly not what the website lists. It has Glycyrrhetinic Acid and Theophyline in it.



















I think muscle charge have got their images and descriptions mixed up.


----------



## bravo9

If anyone does want to order any yohimburn df from overseas let me know and I will also get some and go halfs on the shipping,,

Has anyone seen yohimburn df on any uk sites.

Cheers


----------



## jimmythelad

jamseymac said:


> Has anybody tried the Ultimate weight loss stack from http://www.elite-n.co.uk ? its Yohimbine, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine, Caffeine and Synephrine.


Has anyone tried this Stack, looks like it would be a lot stronger


----------



## UKWolverine

jimmythelad said:


> Has anyone tried this Stack, looks like it would be a lot stronger


Not tried it but higher dose of Yohimbine (the one used at the clinical studies) followed by standard ECA stack later in the day would be stronger. If you take this you wouldn't be able to get the effective dose of Yohimbine without taking high doses of the others, not sure what effect that would have.

The 1,3-Dimethylamylamine would combat some of the Yohimbine water retention, but I find the water just comes straight off after 24-48 hours anyway.

I'd save the 1,3-D for getting ready for beach or photo shoot or something.


----------



## jimmythelad

jamseymac said:


> I ended up getting it, its really good. I use it pre-workout to help with motivation. I think its best pre-workout, its really strong to take every day.


Are they ok to take every day though?


----------

